

Ask HN: Interesting examples of startups breaking into tough industries? - hellosmithy

Particularly examples of well-entrenched &#x2F; monopolised industries being disrupted by startups - and how this was achieved.
======
miriadis
[https://www.opendesk.cc/](https://www.opendesk.cc/) for furniture

------
27182818284
DuckDuckGo I feel is making a great go of it in a nearly monopolized industry.

------
softwareman
Tesla, SpaceX

